#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which tourist attraction makes you feel very disappointed?

## Bhavya

When we travel, we are not going to love everything we see and explore. some places will be stunning, some places will be okayish and some places will be utterly boring and disappointing. Can you guys tell me which tourist attraction makes you feel very disappointed?

----------

